# Son of a *#%*#



## Mike Scheiber (Feb 17, 2008)

_another 18'' of snow 

_


----------



## Ashley Campbell (Jun 21, 2009)

That sucks


----------



## Bob Scott (Mar 30, 2006)

Got up to 64 here today. One weird February!!


----------



## Adam Rawlings (Feb 27, 2009)

Mike Scheiber said:


> _another 18'' of snow _


How much was on the ground before the latest dump?


----------



## Joby Becker (Dec 13, 2009)

we had drifts up to 7-8 feet here north of Chicago) got a little over 2 ft in the blizzard.

Was up to almost 60 for two days, and it is raining, the snow is mostly gone...finally..supposed to get 2-5 inches tomorrow...


----------



## brian w. kimbell (Feb 5, 2011)

we had a week of 60's, then got dumped on all day, -8 right now


----------



## Nicole Lit (Jan 21, 2009)

I am feeling the pain too. In addition to all the freakin snow we've had so far, we are also freezing our arses off :evil:

At this rate, we will be training indoors until June


----------



## David Frost (Mar 29, 2006)

73 here today, although Tuesday it is back in the 40's. I hate winter. Although todays temps have made me get hard at work rebuilding my scooter engine. Won't be long till I'm riding again.

DFrost


----------



## Mike Scheiber (Feb 17, 2008)

Adam Rawlings said:


> How much was on the ground before the latest dump?


It as shrunk down pretty good maybe a 18" inches


----------



## susan tuck (Mar 28, 2006)

Punxsutawney Phil is full of shit.


----------



## Christopher Jones (Feb 17, 2009)

Global Warming.


----------



## Ashley Campbell (Jun 21, 2009)

Global Freezing.


----------



## Alice Bezemer (Aug 4, 2010)

or maybe Minneapolis just sucks ?


----------



## maggie fraser (May 30, 2008)

Unlucky! Are your state roads blocked yet with folks (thousands of them) stranded in their cars in freezing temps for over 24 hrs yet ? That's what happened here in December.

Not too fond of the stuff myself.


----------



## Jim Nash (Mar 30, 2006)

maggie fraser said:


> Unlucky! Are your state roads blocked yet with folks (thousands of them) stranded in their cars in freezing temps for over 24 hrs yet ? That's what happened here in December.
> 
> Not too fond of the stuff myself.


Nope . I'm sure in the more rural areas it still sucks but around the Minneapolis/St Paul area things are getting back to normal . I just got back from see the new "Chronical of Narnia" movie with my kids and there are a lot of people out and about . We had fun driving around with the truck in 4 wheel drive .


----------



## susan tuck (Mar 28, 2006)

It's snowing here now, supposed to snow today and tomorrow.


----------



## Faisal Khan (Apr 16, 2009)

65 degrees n sunshine, gotta luv TX :grin:


----------



## Harry Keely (Aug 26, 2009)

David Frost said:


> 73 here today, although Tuesday it is back in the 40's. I hate winter. Although todays temps have made me get hard at work rebuilding my scooter engine. Won't be long till I'm riding again.
> 
> DFrost


Yup us two at 73 and suppose to be 71 tommorow as well


----------



## Mike Scheiber (Feb 17, 2008)

Well I got home from work at 6 and and just finished the battle did same yesterday I ended up with about 21" inches of the shit it sure would be nice if this would be it for the year


----------



## Sue DiCero (Sep 2, 2006)

David Frost said:


> 73 here today, although Tuesday it is back in the 40's. I hate winter. Although todays temps have made me get hard at work rebuilding my scooter engine. Won't be long till I'm riding again.
> 
> DFrost


David,

Trial at end of March, same place as last time. Plus AWDF in Bowling Green in April. Ride and visit!


----------



## Terry Devine (Mar 11, 2008)

Low to mid 80's with no rain in the forecast !!!!!


----------



## susan tuck (Mar 28, 2006)

My driveways this morning.


----------



## susan tuck (Mar 28, 2006)

Same view but from today at 1:30


----------



## Bob Scott (Mar 30, 2006)

70 a few days ago and this morning we had a 30 car pile up on 64/40 because of freezing rain.
No major injuries!!!!


----------



## Michelle Reusser (Mar 29, 2008)

Been sunny the last few days here but by Friday, they are calling for 1/2 inch here. They always say that crap though, it barely dusts here every 10 yrs. We shall see if it sticks, if it even snows at all. I think the weather man is full of shit!


----------



## susan tuck (Mar 28, 2006)

Still snowing up here!!


----------

